
Google Takes A Bite Of PIE - turoczy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/28/google-pie/
======
gooddelta
Having known the crew at PIE for a while now, I can confidently say that
Google made a great choice.

Special points for co-founder Rick Turoczy; it's clear he's worked hard to
make sure PIE is the success I always knew it would be. He also runs a quality
blog covering the Portland startup/tech scene (in his spare time?) at
<http://siliconflorist.com/>

~~~
turoczy
Thank very much for the kind words and votes of confidence. We're really
excited to have Google joining Coca-Cola and Target as sponsors/mentors for
us.

And I would be remiss not to highlight Renny Gleeson's leadership and vision
in making this all happen. I'm just the operations guy who takes credit for
his hard work ;)

------
brennannovak
Awesome!

